# 1st Commercial Bid ever help please



## JustinK (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guys, thanks for your time. Here is the deal. It is a 1 inch trigger and they want the walks sanded and salted. I am a solo operator and am a little concerned that I won't be able to get it all done in a timely manner, but perhaps I am over thinking that a bit? Also, it's M-F 7-5, so evenings and weekends aren't much of a problem. Wondering how to bid the sand and salt, as well as what you would consider a medium level bid on this property? We get 55 inches annually in about 20 events.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Timely manner is all relative to when it stops snowing, so some of that is out of your control. What equipment are you working with here?


----------



## JustinK (Nov 7, 2018)

Just a truck and a plow, straight Boss 8'. I also have a John Deere x485 with a blower for the walks.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like a fair amount of areas to pile snow. That is one thing I always consider when it comes to how long it will take. If there are plenty of areas to pile snow, you dont need to chase your trails around. Especially with a straight blade.


----------



## JustinK (Nov 7, 2018)

I think that I am in the ballpark for $100 per plow, but I am not sure how to bid the sidewalks. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

From the picture you posted, I would likely charge $130.00 or so, again, assuming its easy to find places to pile. That is Canadian so I think your price for plowing is pretty accurate. We do plowing which is charged per time but our sidewalks are charged by the month. That ensures that you have the money to cover your costs and extra money when it snows


----------



## JustinK (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank you for the good info stackmaster.

Wow, did it pay to go meet with the manager today. The have added a whole other half to the parking lot that doesn't yet show up on ANY satelite imagery. The little bump outs next to the building are each 3 stalls. (Based on this crude mock up of the new parking lot, it now measures 27,000 sq ft. and has a couple trouble spots.) The additional area added on to the north is only parked on on the East side. However, they want to push all of the snow onto the west side because now there is a water shed (pond) area there now. Problem. There is not enough room to turn a truck around when there are people parked in the spots. I COULD put a blower on my tractor and that would handle it great, but it would be slower. What would that do to the bidding? Also, she told me that I was the only person that got back to them, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

How long do you think to do the clean up with your equipment, one, two, three hours? 2,4,6,,,,,,14 inches of snow? If you start cheap you will be forever trying to justify price increase.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

You had best check on the requirements for the sidewalks. We do a lot of sidewalks using a JD X749 with front angle blade or broom. We also use a back pack blower for lighter snows. All our sidewalks are required to be snow and ice free meaning even 1/4" of snow needs to be removed and sanding/salting done as required so you may be doing sidewalks a lot more often than the parking lot. We have had to do sidewalks over 20 times per month on a few occasions with the parking lots only being done maybe 4 or 5 times. What about sand/salt for the parking area? When you say a blower for your tractor what are you talking about?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would look for a sidewalk helper


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

leolkfrm said:


> i would look for a sidewalk helper


Good advice


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I would plan for 45mins- 1 hour total lot and walks with a helper 1-3”. 


Where are you located? 4th and Washington is in the hood here.


----------

